# Buying GPU from Us(amazon.com) vs buying it locally



## max.4u (May 19, 2016)

Thinking of purchasing Gtx 1080 when released. was checking pricing options avaliable .. 

for current card ex 980 TI, same variants across multiple sites

*1. Amazon.com *
Amazon.com: ASUS GeForce 6GB 384-Bit GDDR5 Graphics Cards STRIX-GTX980TI-DC3-6GD5-GAMING: Computers &amp; Accessorie

*Price*
Order Summary
Items:	                $659.99
Shipping & handling:	$18.00
Total before tax:	        $677.99
Estimated Tax:     	$0.00
*Import Fees Deposit	$117.29*
*Order total:	        $795.28 = Rs. 53725.14*


*2. Amazon.in*
Amazon.in: Buy Asus Geforce GTX980Ti Strix Gaming Edition (6GB GDDR5, Direct CU III, GPU Boost : 1075 MHz &amp; Base : 1000 MHz) Online at Low Prices in India | Asus Reviews &amp; Rating
*Rs. 66,299.00*

*3. Primeabgb*
Buy Online Graphic Cards (GPU) | Graphic Cards (GPU) Price in India | Graphic Cards (GPU) Online Pirc
*Rs.64,647*


I had enquired with Amazon.com about customs, the ensured it will be cleared 100%. 
There is a price difference of about 13k. 
do you see any reason still not to import it from US and buy it locally, apart from waiting times and warrenty?


----------



## nac (May 19, 2016)

If warranty is no issues, then you can go ahead and buy from US...


----------



## vedula.k95 (May 21, 2016)

nac said:


> If warranty is no issues, then you can go ahead and buy from US...



warranty doesn't apply if I bought from other country?


----------



## warfreak (May 22, 2016)

Wait for the 1080 release and watch prices further reduced for 980ti. Or better yet, get the 1080 founders edition.


----------



## chimera201 (May 22, 2016)

Try doing the math for GTX 970. GTX 980 Ti is too overpriced in India.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 23, 2016)

vedula.k95 said:


> warranty doesn't apply if I bought from other country?



@OP  check this.. Which brand carries global warranty besides Evga

a few support center page visit or calls might help you.


----------

